# Fishing vessel Milky Way



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Does anybody know what happened to a Shetland boat called the Milky Way ?


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

MASTERFRITH said:


> Does anybody know what happened to a Shetland boat called the Milky Way ?


MILKY WAY LK 106? I think she ended up in the Canary Isles.


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

There is a photo in the gallery of the Milky Way taken at Tenerife


----------

